# FET next week



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, anyone having FET next week

I am on my 10th attempt at IVF, although I have a beautiful little girl who is 3.  Trying different sturff this time round.  Trying acupuncture, eating lots more healthier, drinking lots of water - in the hope this mightT work again.

Thawing all 8 embroys in the hope of getting blastocysts.  Only had day 2 embroys before.  Anyone know if your chances are better with day 3 or even blastocysts

Yours hopefully,


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Meggie Moo 

I can't really give you any advice about the different embryo stages and success rates - I don't know enough about it. I think it varies between clinics though; having read a lot about blastocysts on this site I asked one of the embryoligists at my clinic about whether they'd leave my embryos to become blastocysts before FET and she said they'd stopped doing that having tried it for a while and found the results to be not that great. Her feeling about it was that embryos prefer to be in a human body and the sooner you get them there the better. 

There are so many variables though - including the techniques used at a particular clinic - so maybe some clinics have better success with more developed embryos than others. As long as you have faith in your IVF team and trust that they're doing their best for your embryos, then the rest is in the lap of the gods ... 

Hang on in there - I wish you loads of luck and baby dust. You deserve a BFP after everything you've been through.

Love, Cecilie x x x


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks very much cecile, good luck in your forthcoming cycle too x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Meggymoo - Im having my FET on Monday morning. Im quite nervous in case they dont survive the thaw. We dont have a choice really - only three embies frozen (although they were all grade one, they were only day 2). I wont find out if they made it until I am on the train on my way there


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Ky-G, where are you having your treatment?  I am at Leeds St James'.  We have 8 frozen, but that doesn't mean anything.  Have had all 8 not survive thaw before, and they were all grade 1. On the other hand have had only a few and they all survived.  My little girl was conceived on a frozen cycle so there is hope.  Keep your chin up and let me know how you get on.

Mine are being thawed on Tuesday, hope they continue for a few days, but you just don't know. It also makes me nervous on thaw day like you say just in case they don't even survive that!!

WE WILL DO IT THIS TIME !!!!


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi there,

Hope you all are ok? i'm having FET nextwek too, this is my first FET Cycle and to say i'm worried is an understatement. I will be havinh ET on Tuesday and they are going to thaw on Monday, I only have two precious embies..not alot i know so my heart keeps saying that i have no chance   . 

How have you both been coping with all the emotions?? I can't seem to get excited about it just really worried that its not going to go right... i'm sooo sorry for being negative. Its just really scary isn't it and with so few embies its real hard. Anyway don't let me get you down i'll just shut up. Its ben 8 years since we have TTC and its took me this long to get this far!! so in that way i guess i'm blessed. 

Really hope it works out for all of us and everyone gets that BFP  

sorry again about the "me" post!! I'll get better soon promise !

love azz


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Azz, as this is your first FET I am not surprised your nervous, I have had that many cycles I suppose you harden a little plus I have a little girl to keep me occupied!!!!

I have had two sessioins of acupuncture this time round and I must say I feel tonnes better. I have things in reserve also if this cycle doesn't work like booking a holiday to Florida and joining a gym.  

Went Bank Holiday Monday for a scan and my lining was 11.8mm  never been that thick before, I swear it has been the acupuncture. Anyway whether it is or not I am thinking it is!!!

Everyone tell you to "chill" - obviously never undergone IVF before!!!! very difficult you need to occupy yourself.  I have had cycles break down various points of the treatment and it sooooo hard, you just need to take one day at a time, one step at a time. 

Keep me advised and good luck for Monday's thaw x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Meggie - Im at Barts in London (by St Pauls). They are thawing Monday and putting them back only a couple hours later. I will actually be on the train on the way there when I find out if any have made it - that's going to be hard to take if none survive.
Good lining! On Tuesday after Bank holiday mine was 8mm - so should be around 12mm on Monday, which is pretty good for me. Mine are usually thin too. Are you taking anything like asprin or prog sups?

Azz - This is my first one too. We have three embies - only one more than you - Im just hoping one makes it. Its a 65% chance so we might be okay but, like you, I have it set in my head it wont work. More to protect myself than a gut feeling, you know?


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Ky-G,  only do one scan at Jimmys for the lining and that was day 8.  I am still taking the Progynova for the lining and started Prog injections last night   double dosage as well as I have bled before my preg test.  To start Dalacin cream you know where tonight ! The things we have to do  

What drugs are you on?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL - My 'drug' is only Cyclogest supps (you know where too - ick). Im not sure of the dosage but I think each one is 400mg and as this is a natural FET it's only one per day. The last time it was two a day (one at night, one in the morning). I guess they decided my lining was okay on it's own.
I certainly feel better about the 2WW knowing I will be on prog sups. I have to put one it tonight for tomorrow's transfer (if we get to that stage). Im so nervous. I spent most of last night thinking about whether they will survive the thaw or not - not sleeping either - so today Im twice as fraught!  Normally Im quite sane but not this weekend it seems  
How you holding up?


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello everyone,

How are you all?? Hope everyone is ok and positive about this week and coming weeks hopefully ! 

Meggymoo thanks for your reply .. i really hope its BFP for all us peeps ! How is the acupuncture going? never thought of trying that.. Maybe i should just to destress myself...don't ask!

KY-G - good luck for the thaw mate and ET its so awaful having such alittle amount but after reading other posts on here there have been success stories even with one. How did it all go? hope it was successful.

Well i had a scan on Friday and my lining was looking "juicey" so ET is tommorow .. they took out the embies (only two) today which survived the thaw BUT already one has lost 2 cells and gone down to a 5 cell and one has lost 2 cells and gone down to a 6 cell.. I'm not holding out much hope... infact i can't stop crying.

Good luck to all of you.. but i really think its over for us.

Azz


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Azz,  trying to keep positive.  My thaw is tomorrow have 8 so hoping xxxxx you just don't know do you. Bricking myself about the thaw, which I always do, won't be able to settle until they have rung to tell me the outcome of the thaw.

Acupuncture good Azz, you should try it, had two sessions and having my last session tomorrow as my acupuncturist doesn't do sessions once the embies are in.  Would recommend it though.

You must of had good embies before thaw, were they blastocysts?

 Azz, don't dispair honey keeping my fingers crossed for you and keep us posted.  Try to keep your pecker up, just think positive and what will be, will be unfortunately.  Go treat yourself ..


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Had my FET today. They had to defrost all three embies as one didnt make it (one of the three cell ones). The two that survived were originally a 4 cell and a 3 cell but each lost one in the thaw so we had a 3 cell and a 2 cell put back. Both still grade one though so the embryologist didnt think losing a cell would be a problem - especially at this early stage. 
Im on prog sups (400mg daily) and baby asprin (75mg daily). Have the week off work now so just flopping around the house I hope. 

Azz - Yours still have way more cells than mine and I was told I still had a good shot at it this time. 

Meggie - Good luck with your thaw too. Looks like we are all really in sinc.

When will you both be testing? I will probably do a early-HPT around the 16th...


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Ky-G, congrats on successful FET  

I don't know about testing   Haven't done a HPT for about 5 cycles - feel tempting fate. 

I have bought some early 10 preg tests though so obviously am thinking about it, I am on Progesterone too. How many days do they say after transfer to home test then?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

The nurse said it might show as early as ten days after transfer but she had to recommend I wait until 14 days after.
I actually have four tests (one they gave me and they were on offer in Boots - Buy a double First Response set and get a single test free). I might test from 13dpo (11 days after transfer) - we'll see how I feel and how my chart looks.

What are Early 10 tests? Havent heard of them before...


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

sorry just me - mis-typed.  Just very early pregnancy tests you dip in.

Feeling quite nervous tonight about tomorrow, hate the waiting for the phone call, does my head right in. Will post tomorrow with more news.

THINKING AND SENDING


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck hon. I hated it today too - I ended up calling them in the end as I was dribing DH mad on the train with my worrying. Fingers crossed you get two too.
Night xx


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi All, hospital phoned this morning at 9.30am - 2 have survived still 4 cell so going this afternoon at 2.30pm for the transfer. The other 6 are loosing cells so don't know what will happen with those.  Doubt they will go on to be blastocysts to re-freeze, but at least I will have 2 in.  

No more coffee and tea for me for a fortnight, plenty of water and no lifting the little one.

Shall post later after transfer.

Hope your all feeling


----------



## billeah (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quick update from me... my embies didn't make it.

Good luck to you all on the 2ww.. all ur dreams will come true 


azz


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Azz - Oh hon, Im so sorry. That was my biggest fear. What will you do now?
{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}

Meggie - Glad you have two that are viable. Good luck with transfer.


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Azz, so sorry you must be gutted   I really feel it for you, been there !!) keep your chin up (onwards and upwards). Keep going that is all you can do !!!!! you will better in a few days, we always do.  Take care and keep in touch x

Had my embies transferred, 16 day long wait now.....


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

16 days? I was told 14... Must be the different clinics. Will be technically 16dpo by then so hoping to get a definate result (of course really hoping for the + varity!).
What you got planned for the 2ww to keep you busy?


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

I know has always been 14 but they do water tests at jimmys not blood so maybe proven need a few more days.  16 days I ask you, don't know when i will test,if I do!!!

My little girl is back at nursery school tomorrow half days so I plan to come home and chill doing my take a break, will do my head in though as I am always on the go...stocked up on freshly squeezed pineapple juice and brazil nuts.

What have you planned?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Been catching up on some sleep. Got lots of DVDs and books stacked up and I have a new game for my Nintendo DS - plus that ol' favourite of day-time telly  
Im just pottering around really - doing the odd bit of laundry or anything else gentle.
I'd love to be able to see people but no-one knows we have done this cycle this time and my mates and my sister would definately suss me out.


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

SNAP, we ha ve always told people about our cycles, but this time we haven't told a sole - better that way isn't it - feel a disappointment if it doesn't work BUT OF COURSE THIS IS GOING TO WORK FOR US.

I have been doing washing and a little ironing, but no lifting.  Even having my groceries delivered this afternoon!!!

Do you work? I did a few year ago, but gave up to look after my little one.  Love it at home - would be nice to look after another bambino though.......take it easy.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah, I work ( wish I didnt though!). Im a full-time bank official. It can get stressful which is why Ive taken some time out. Give the jelly-beans time to settle in before I get back to it.

LOL, I get my shopping delivered too - but all the time - I get dreadful trolley-rage and its so much easier to just click and it's done. Reminds me I must get that sorted for tomorrow  

You sound really positive! Im feeling okay this time - pretty calm actually. That might be becuase it was FET - dont you find it must easier to do than a fresh? Much less to stress about (other than the thaw).

If this one doesnt work we actually have an NHS go agreed now so that might be why Im not worried too - I know this isnt the end of the line for us yet? 

I dont get a blood test either so I have stocked up on HPTs (on offer in Boots). Figure I will start testing at 13dpo and see how we go...

Right, better do my shopping and then enjoy the sunshine - think it's meant to rain tomorrow


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Well you never know if this cycle works you will be going on maternity before you know it !!!!! 

Feeling unwell today to be honest, these jabs in my butt kill - on double dosage gestone. I don't have a particularly large bum and have lumps already, only had 4 of them.  Always struggle with them, but no pain no gain eh?

Make sure you put lots of fruit, veg and liquids on your shopping list, won't hurt......


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, another day over! LOL

Trying to gently sort the house out a bit today. We are in the process of moving (waiting on contracts) and the buyer is coming over on Saturday to measure up and go through our survey.

I must have been mad to try to do IVF and sell the house at the same time but we didnt know it would take so long to sell!


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

what day are you today then post FET?  Day 4?? don't the embies take up to 4 days to implant?

We moved in February this year and were due to start IVF in the January and I also had two ops on my hands for carpal tunnel, which I got during pregnancy.  Didn't think it was a good idea to do all three.

Keep seeing one bluddy magpie, hope it doesn't mean anything.

Any pains or ought?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL - ignore the magpies: they are evil!  I'm 5dpo (3 days past a 2-day transfer) but no pains yet. Bit early still I think. If only I could get some spotting around the weekend, that would make me so happy. Perfect timing then for implantation. I think they normally implant from 6-12dpo. This is where I should be today: http://www.visembryo.com/baby/stage4.html

Ouch for the hands - my mum had both hers done a few years ago and I know it wasnt fun. How are they now?

Do you have the IVF meditation CD? It's three exercises for relaxing during the process. The second one is for the 2ww (first week) and talks about visualising your embie having ''sticky-feet'. Cute image. Im not normally one for this kind of American cheese but Im enjoying just chilling out for 20 mins a day.


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh I see, yours were 2 day embies.  They thawed mine on Tues morning and transferred them Tues pm. So what am I then? 3 days past a 1 day transfer?  don't think i have ever spotted on these injections, they delay bleeding.  That website is rather good isn't it?

My hands are fine thank you, needed to be done and was fortunate enough to go through Bupa paid for by Nhs.

I don't have meditation CD, where can I get one quick?  I am talking to my embies and telling them they will stick and staying positive but.....


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Did they originally freeze them the day after ER? I think you said they were 6 cells so more likely day 2 or 3... We might even be the same today. Depending on if you have broadband I could email them to you. Or there is a site called dropload where I can upload it and you can download it.

I cant post my email here as they will delete it but I will try to PM it to you.


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, not sure exactly but had day transfer last time so presume they froze them on day 2.  They were grade 1, 4 cells.  Luckily they didn't lose any cells when thawed.

I will have a look at the site you mention and let you know if I have trouble.

What drugs are you on Ky-G?  I am already felling crap - these jabs are killing me and have to take them up to pregnancy test.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hiya - mine lost a cell each but Im okay with that. Sounds like we are both 5dpo today then.
Im on 75mg asprin a day and 400mg prog (sups). No shots (luckily - had nothing but shots last time so this is nice).
Mine were grade 1 too but only 2 & 3 cells - about the same stage.


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

They offered me progesterone pessaries only because there was no stock of gestone anyway for my sins decided to use gestone again, it is what i have always had even in fresh cycles cos i produce lots of eggs. I am really suffering though, was in bed for 9 last night, just have no energy and bum that sore can't sit down with ease.  Have to try the leg tonight.

Hey it doesn't seem to make any odds to be honest, my friend fell on with IVF  first time and one of the two embies wasn't much cop at all!!!! how lucky is that?

I hope it works for us, think everything we both have been through we deserve it, it must be our turn!!!

Can't get on to website you mention, need log in etc.  I have broadband...


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Okay, PM me your email and I will send it to you.
The most disgusting thing just happened (good training for a baby though!). 
I have two cats and they are indoor cats so we have a litter box with a lid and a cat-door on it. One of our cats can get fussy about the lid but I had it on today as one of the guys to survey our house was coming. 
Anway - the fussy cat just threw up all over my landing and then went into the litter box and pretty much brought his poo out with him. I mean it must have gotten stuck to his tail as there is a trail of poo all down the hall, around the dining room table - back to the stairs and there on a stair (right there) was a poo. 
Ugh! So much for not doing any cleaning this week - cant find any rubber gloves either to hand to wrap my hands in kitchen roll to clean it up. Luckily have one of those power-mop thingys so the washing bit was okay. 
OMG - is this what kids are like? I mean - I have never seen a poo trail before


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

I have emailed you direct Ky-G

Yes kids are like that although they don't leave poo stains on the carpet - well if your lucky.  Lots of ucky nappies though.

My cat, Tigger who is 13 was sick whilst I was carry Megan and I just threw up everywhere. My husband had to clean the lot up.  Doesn't normally bother me.....

HAPPY POO WIPING !!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Mandy. Have uploaded the files so you should get an email soon directing you to download them.
Will probably take 5 mins per file though.

All cleaned up now. Im just so glad we only have carpet on the stairs - wood floors are much easier to clean!

Night

Kyla
xx


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Morning Kyla, how are you this morning?  Any different? I am obviously expecting miracles at this early stage.

Thanks for files, listened to the implantation one this morning, nearly fell asleep.  Cheers x

I was in bed again last night at 9, felt like crap, but today fingers crossed feeling better, maybe cos I had my jab in my leg not my butt.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning  

Glad you got them okay - much easier way to send them than by email as even with 1mg broadband it takes forever!

Feeling okay today - although have gotten two coldsores! Always happens when I feel run down. No noticable symptomns yet but it's still early days. 

Doing my housework at the moment - merrily singing along - found some old surgical gloves in the attic ( I was once a dental nurse) so feel okay about handling all the bleaches etc... No hoovering though, DH can do that when he gets home.   

LOL - I often get dozy too but I think they are nice and relaxing and its cool to picture what stage your embies are at.


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Kyla, have you done your housework?

I did my ironing today, been leaving it and not going to get done otherwise so did it.  Haven't hoovered though DH can do it.  Had gorgeous chinese for tea, absolutely stuffed, must admit get very hungry.

How are your feelings are the moment?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep, got the housework mostly done (have left the Dyson out for DH) - also washed the car (again gently) and reorganised my airing closet and the larder! Took me all day though as I was going so slowly.

The buyer is due over in three hours so I hope he likes it still!

Feeling okay but a bit run-down still. Now have mouth ulcers to match my cold sores   Im still quite calm. Only a week to go until the dreaded HPT run, might feel differently next weekend. How are you finding it?


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Morning. I have been carrying on really as normal yesterday, apart from lifting.  At least my girl understands, well think she does.  She weighs like 3 stone so can't be lifting, in fact haven't lifting ought really even shopping.

I am fine, they say the second week the symptoms arrive if your gonna get any.  At least with progesterone you don't get a positive if it is a negative.  Staying positive really, well trying to.  Will be bricking though, if I test I may do it only a couple of days before I go back, thurs 22nd I go back.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

So much for all that hard work yesterday - had a call to say they arent coming now. Getting pretty fed up with it - just buy the damn thing!

Im really hoping for some kind of sign soon - some spotting around now would be good


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Doesn't it get up your nose.  We were lucky that we didn't sell our old house, cos we rent it out so there was no chain, took 6 weeks! what you want isn't it?  Hope it sells soon for you, don't need that stress.

Well I haven't ever had any spotting, when I fell on with my 1st cycle (ectopic) no bleeding.  When I fell on with Megan, no bleeding until I was 8 weeks so not holding my breath.  I think because I am on double dosage of pogesterone I wouldn't bleed anyway.  Have you had any pains or ought?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Seems like they have a genuine emergency though so panic over - really feels like this house-moving malarky is a rollercoaster ride   
They are coming next weekend now and apparently we might have a moving date set for the w/e of 1st Oct!

No pains - some mild cramping yesterday but nothing so far today. Trying not to analyse every twinge but not suceeding! LOL How about you?


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

No, nothing for me, no pains at all.  Was feeling confident but so many people seem to get cramping from implanting......

Where did you get the cramping, on one side or all over?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sort of on the right hand side but nothing today now.


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Morning Kyla, how are you today?  i am just the same no significant pains or ought..... getting a little fed up really, want a week on Thursday to come soooooo quickly.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

A week Thursday seems like such a long time. They told me I should test a week Monday but would probably be okay from Saturday onwards.

I've just woken up from a nap - again. Ive slept so much this week. I dont know how I will stay awake at work next week! At least working will distract me from the countdown  

You got any plans for the next week to keep your mind off it. I sorted my airing cupbaord and larder the other day - that took ages


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, haven't really got any plans for next week just the school run on a morning and going to see my friend tomorrow, but will cope have before.  No pains or signs yet though, but shall have to wait and see.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

We were nearly in a crash ourselves last night. We were on a roundabout when a car came rushing down the hill on our left (so breaking into our right of way) and flew on to the roundabout without seeing us. If DH had not slammed on the breaks (and skidding into the island in the middle) the stupid driver would have killed us - he must have been doing at least 60 mph. Scared the crap out of both of us and we were silent the whole way to the marina. Felt quite shakey.

Of course slamming on the breaks like that dug the seatbelt into me which I wasnt happy about either.

Have just spent today clearing out our shed (and killing spiders!). Also smashed up our old washing machine - DH got happy with his sledgehammer  Think that was the final job our on list to get done before moving which is good.


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi well you had an eventful day didn't you?  

How are you feelings?  I was so emotional a few days ago, but that has gone, although very snappy (putting down to the progesterone).  Apart from that not a lot to report really.  Have had a few twinges on the left side of my tummy, but I aren't speculating....


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Same here - a few twinges although this afternoon brought on painful (.)(.)'s!


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes I have sore boobs with veins, but on every cycle I have so doesn't mean a thing.  Still having a few twinges, very mild so hoping that is a sign, but shall have to see.  When are you testing ?  I wasn't going to, but may do now.  I don't go back to hospital while a week on Thursday so may do one on the Tuesday before or something, don't know yet.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm 10dpo today and will probably test from Saturday. Barts said to test on Monday but that I might know 3-4 days before that and to keep trying if it is a BFN.
I have four HPTs in total including the one the clinic gave me so I just might test Friday too!


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

I must be 9 then.  I aren't going to test til next week, if I test at all. I have 6 tests so will do one every day to Thursday's pee test.  Isn't it scary wondering what it will be.

Do you feel any different?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

No! My boobs mostly hurt from me prodding them to see if they hurt! LOL, In all honesty I dont think they have stuck but I just cant tell


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

I know what you mean.  Have had minor period pains today, but that could mean ought - period on the way or just my progesterone!!!!!! mindfield or what.

Was just talking to by DH whether he has a feeling this time round, he normally does....he just said he always just expects it to be negative so hopefully lets prove him wrong!!!!!

Well K lets just hope it has worked for both of us - bluddy better have done all these jabs !  Keep smiling


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hiya, testing tomorrow for me. Just dont know what the result will be but have a suspicion it will be the usual.
Had a bit of a teenage strop at work today - not big, or clever.  

How you holding up?


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi glad your ok, I thought you may have been back at work.

I am fine really to be honest, think got the stage where I am dredding the result so don't want next Thursday to come to be honest.  The nearer it gets the more adamant I am I aren't pregnant and no matter what people say to me regarding symptoms just can't see it, I am just putting it down to the drugs cos they do all sorts of things don't they?

Let me know when you test tomorrow.....fingers crossed you could be really surprised.  Don't dispair if it is negative it might be a little early.  When is your offiical test?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Mandy. Official test is Monday - that's the result I have to tell the clinic - but I have the First Response tests so I should probably know tomorrow one way or the other.
Feeling shattered today - its aonly 9.15 and Im off to bed!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

BFN but my chart looks interesting so I will wait until Monday and then test again just in case that dip I had two days ago on my temp chart was implantation...


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Don't dispair it could be ok on Monday.  Have you been taking your temperature throughout to see if you know when it implants? clever I didn't think of that one!!!!!  Hope your ok.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah - Ive been temp charting since the summer of 2002!
Here is my chart link http://www2.fertilityfriend.com/home/Kyla


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Ky-G, when is your official test?  are you going to test everyday until the test date now?

I am dubious about testing now.....might wait until tues and then do one wed and thurs. I go to the hospital thurs am.

Haven't had any period pain symptoms today....


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning. Official test is Monday. Tested this morning but not with FMU. Thought I saw a faint line but it's not there now  
Feeling crappy today - went to bed with a headache and it is still here this morning. Felt sick too but some toast is sorting that out.


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

You know what they say, some people have done a test day 13 and it was negative and then done a test day 14 and it be positive, you might just not have enough hcg yet.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow. Thinking of you.  Do you go the hospital or do you do it at home yourself?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I have one to do at home. Its like a chemistry set - you get a little pippet to draw up some of the wee in and then drop it into a tray that changes colour.  
Finally shifted my headache now - Yay!

Im so hoping to get my BFP on Monday and then see yours on Tuesday!!!


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes that would be fab wouldn't it, but deep down we both know statistically we would be very very fortunate for it to work, but it has to work for somebody doesn't it - lets hope we are the 1 in 3 or whatever it is supposed to be.  Let me know tomorrow anyway fingers crossed for you.Sending you lots and lots and lots of


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Had to do my official test this morning (14dp2dt - 16dpo) and it was BFN.
I'm calling the clinic later to see how we go from here.       
Sorry this is quick - just wanted to let you know before I go to work.


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry Kyla was quite hopeful as well.  Don't dispair, has your period started? maybe the hospital will tell you test until it arrives. I aren't due my official test until thursday so..........you just never know.

Take care and keep in touch x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nah, Im spotting so they said just stop the prog sups. Good news is I might get to start my NHS fresh go when I get AF which would be good.

How are you coping? Down to the last few days now. Any signs at all?


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

I am so sorry Kyla, at least with a frozen cycle you don't have to wait 3 months, if at top of list you can start on your next period can't you

I did a First Response pregnancy test this afternoon.   but I am keeping my feet on the ground until my official test on Thursday then until have a scan, very very early days.  Can't believe it to be honest anyway so sorry I was sooooo hoping yours would be positive too x Keep in touch Kyla have enjoyed talking to you.  Hopefully your next cycle will be next month and you will get a BFP x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry to butt in - I usually post on the Sept/Oct FET thread. Just wanted to say congratulations to Meggie Moo. It's lovely to hear good news.

Cecilie x


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

thanks cecile, must appreciated, will feel better on thursday though x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Meggiemoo - That's fantastic matey - well done!        Im sure it will be even darker on Thursday!

It's been great to chat to you too this 2ww - be sure to stay in touch wont you?


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Kyla, of course I will keep in touch.  Done a test every morning since Monday and all positive, can't believe it.  Would have been nice if it were both of us Kyla.  I am sorry I bet your thinking why ? Like on so many times I have thought the same.  Well will post tomorrow x  Take care


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Im only wondering why my didnt work but Im genuinely happy for you!
On the upside for me - I think it might be only 18 days until Im down-regging again for a 2nd atttempt at a fresh IVF cycle! Yay!


----------



## meggie moo (Aug 20, 2005)

I am so glad your positive about things Kyla so ealrly on, good sign.  Fingers crossed it will happen.

Had my positive confirmed this morning - was bricking it.  Anyway gone off progesterone injections on to pessaries thank god - don't have scan until 3 weeks !!!!!! just have to hope everything is ok.


----------

